# Micro-stutter in Forza Horizon 4



## CraftingDuck (13. Dezember 2020)

Hey Leute,
ich habe ein massives Problem in Forza Horizon 4. Und zwar habe ich im Spiel durchgehend micro-stutter, d.h. dass das Spiel immer Mal kleine Framerate-Drops  hat die von ganz kurz bis sehr langen gehen können (bis 1 sek). Ich habe mich schon durch viele Forenbeiträge gelesen, viel an den Einstellungen gespielt (V-Sync/Free-Sync aus/an, Grafikeinstellungen hoch/runter, etc.), meine CPU und meinen Ram übertaktet, alle Treiber geupdated, bis jetzt hat allerdings nichts wirklich geholfen, bzw. nur minimal verbessert. Am Anfang kommen diese "Stutter" auch schon vor, aber nicht so extrem wie bspw. nach 30 Minuten. Ein Kumpel von mir hat diese Probleme allerdings garnicht (Ryzen 3600, RX 580), dann kann es doch eigentlich nur an der CPU liegen, die einen Bottleneck darstellt, oder?
Während des Spielens habe ich auch immer Mal die Auslastung kontrolliert, wobei im Task-Manager angegeben wird, dass meine CPU durchgehend an den 100% kratzt und meine GPU bei ca. 75% ist, aber in der Windows Game Bar wird mir angezeigt, dass meine GPU durchgehend bei 100% ist eine CPU an den 100% kratzt. Wie kann es da solche Unterschiede geben und welche Daten sind korrekt?
Ich würde mich echt über ein paar Ratschläge freuen, das Spiel ist so echt nicht genießbar... 
Meine Hardware findet ihr in meinem Profil.

Viele Grüße


----------



## Olstyle (13. Dezember 2020)

Womit spielst du Forza? Zufällig mit einem Bluetooth Gamepad?


----------



## Finallin (13. Dezember 2020)

CraftingDuck schrieb:


> Während des Spielens habe ich auch immer Mal die Auslastung kontrolliert, wobei im Task-Manager angegeben wird, dass meine CPU durchgehend an den 100% kratzt und meine GPU bei ca. 75% ist, aber in der Windows Game Bar wird mir angezeigt, dass meine GPU durchgehend bei 100% ist eine CPU an den 100% kratzt. Wie kann es da solche Unterschiede geben und welche Daten sind korrekt?



Kontrolliere das ganze nochmal mit MSI- Afterburner und RivaTuner bitte, was die Auslastungen angeht. 
Dein  R3 1200 kannst du bei weitem nicht mit einem R5 3600 vergleichen. Hört sich alles verdächtig nach einem CPU- Bottleneck an.


----------



## CraftingDuck (13. Dezember 2020)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Womit spielst du Forza? Zufällig mit einem Bluetooth Gamepad?


Zufällig ja. Könnte es daran liegen?


Finallin schrieb:


> Kontrolliere das ganze nochmal mit MSI- Afterburner und RivaTuner bitte, was die Auslastungen angeht.
> Dein  R3 1200 kannst du bei weitem nicht mit einem R5 3600 vergleichen. Hört sich alles verdächtig nach einem CPU- Bottleneck an.


Hey, ja,  Afterburner + RivaTuner habe ich auch schon installiert um dies zu überprüfen, aber es scheint aus irgendwelchen Gründen nicht zu funktionieren... In RocketLeague oder Fall Guys funktioniert es aber.


----------



## Olstyle (13. Dezember 2020)

CraftingDuck schrieb:


> Zufällig ja. Könnte es daran liegen?


Ja, vorallem wenn die Batterien schwach werden gibt es da gerne mal Probleme mit Hängern. Kannst es ja mal ohne versuchen und sehen was passiert.


----------



## CraftingDuck (13. Dezember 2020)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Ja, vorallem wenn die Batterien schwach werden gibt es da gerne mal Probleme mit Hängern. Kannst es ja mal ohne versuchen und sehen was passiert.


Habe gerade Mal getestet, ist leider nicht die Lösung des Problems...  Wäre aber auch irgendwie zu einfach gewesen.


----------



## Finallin (13. Dezember 2020)

Die Lösung wird nur eine schnellere CPU bzw. der Unterbau sein. Wenn man auf sich YT Videos anschaut, mit einem R3 1200 und einer RX570 sieht man ziemlich deutlich das der R3 1200 es nicht schafft die Grafikkarte konstant auszulasten, meist so um die 90%, sprich CPU- Bottleneck.
Wenn dabei noch irgendwas im Hintergrund läuft, was die CPU beansprucht (Browser, Spotify etc.) kann ich schon nachvollziehen warum es bei dir zum stuttern neigt.



CraftingDuck schrieb:


> Hey, ja, Afterburner + RivaTuner habe ich auch schon installiert um dies zu überprüfen, aber es scheint aus irgendwelchen Gründen nicht zu funktionieren... In RocketLeague oder Fall Guys funktioniert es aber.



Ja, Du hast Recht. FH4 ist einer der wenigen Programme die sich nicht mit dem Afterburner bzw. RTSS vertragen, ist bei mir genauso, hatte ich nur nicht mehr auf dem Schirm, my bad.


----------



## ak1504 (15. Dezember 2020)

H4 hat doch einen detailierten Benchmark Mode. Der sollte Aufschluss geben.


----------

